# My is my best friend allowed to drive?



## vegasgirl (Feb 27, 2020)

Although she is a fairly good driver 1 ticket in 4 years but it was a yr ago she got approved for uber and lyft and she has a ticket with her going 20 over the limit I alwalys thought that was an automatic no for 3 yrs? Am I wrong for thinking that?


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Thinking what?



vegasgirl said:


> Although she is a fairly good driver 1 ticket in 4 years but it was a yr ago she got approved for uber and lyft and she has a ticket with her going 20 over the limit I alwalys thought that was an automatic no for 3 yrs?


Was all that really only one sentence?

http://www.jlakes.org/ch/web/The-elements-of-style.pdf


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Thinking what?
> 
> Was all that really only one sentence?
> 
> http://www.jlakes.org/ch/web/The-elements-of-style.pdf


I use voice recognition half the time posting on here and sometimes it bites me in the ass.

But some of the posts here give me a headache.

At least his wasn't 3000 words with no punctuation and all one paragraph.


----------



## vegasgirl (Feb 27, 2020)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I use voice recognition half the time posting on here and sometimes it bites me in the ass.
> 
> But some of the posts here give me a headache.
> 
> At least his wasn't 3000 words with no punctuation and all one paragraph.


so you are not automatically disqualified for a speeding ticket for 20 over


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

vegasgirl said:


> Although she is a fairly good driver 1 ticket in 4 years but it was a yr ago she got approved for uber and lyft and she has a ticket with her going 20 over the limit I alwalys thought that was an automatic no for 3 yrs? Am I wrong for thinking that?


Why don't you mind your own business??


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Well strictly judging by what you just said I would lean toward your thinking being wrong. Beyond that you would have to ask U/L.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

vegasgirl said:


> Although she is a fairly good driver 1 ticket in 4 years but it was a yr ago she got approved for uber and lyft and she has a ticket with her going 20 over the limit I alwalys thought that was an automatic no for 3 yrs? Am I wrong for thinking that?


Why doesn't your friend call Uber or go into the Greenlight hub?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

She has one ticket for going 20mph over the speed limit or is that ticket a second one? If it's one, then I don't see why that would prevent your friend from being approved. I would think that's considered a minor traffic violation, or however they classify it, which you can generally have two (or three?) of in any given three year period - it's not hard to "accidentally" go 20mph over the limit. DUI, for example, would be an automatic rejection.

I have zero tickets or accidents in very many years, so I'm not sure of the exact rule as it's been irrelevant to me. 😁


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Do you always speak in the 3rd person?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

will depend on the state law in the state in question,

In some places 20+ over the limit is an automatic reckless driving, or a career ender.

In other places it's not.

Also just because she got clocked going 20 over doesn't mean that's what ticket she received, the cop could have lowered it to 10 over if she had a clean record or she admitted it. Or it was like clocked going 90 in a 70 while 85ish was the speed everyone else was going. There's a lot of reasons a cop might not write the most extreme ticket they can.

So really, like everything in this country it just depends.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

We really don’t know what the outcome will be as we don’t have the full background on your friend. Just apply. You have nothing to lose.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

If she is currently driving -- what is the problem?
U/L will deactivate her if they do not want her driving for them. I think I answered your question - but not certain.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> will depend on the state law in the state in question,
> 
> In some places 20+ over the limit is an automatic reckless driving, or a career ender.
> 
> ...


I didn't even consider that some states would classify this as reckless driving as I thought that was reserved more from a complete disregard for safety (which may include speed in specific conditions). I did a quick, non-exhaustive search and found one state that puts anyone going over 30 miles over the limit in this zone automatically.

The funny thing about different states looking at things differently is when your ticket transfers to another state. This happened to me in 2000. I got pulled over for driving 19mph, or 14mph over the speed limit, going through an EZPass toll in Delaware. The officer offered to give me a ticket for "unsafe speed for the conditions" - he thought he was doing me a favor. Well, the ticket transferred back to NJ (where I lived/was licensed) as "careless driving". I learned from then on that I'd take my GD speeding ticket if I ever got pulled over for speeding again. I have been pulled over many times over the last 20 years, but I've not been issued any tickets since that day. &#129315;


----------



## Linux Geek (Jul 1, 2016)

vegasgirl said:


> Although she is a fairly good driver 1 ticket in 4 years but it was a yr ago she got approved for uber and lyft and she has a ticket with her going 20 over the limit I alwalys thought that was an automatic no for 3 yrs? Am I wrong for thinking that?


Is your friend an autonomous driver?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I have one at-fault accident and 1 speeding ticket (1-10) and I haven't heard anything. That's what I had when I signed up as well (one ticket dropped off right when I got another 🤪)


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Crummy writer and worse friend.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> I
> 
> The funny thing about different states looking at things differently is when your ticket transfers to another state. This happened to me in 2000. I got pulled over for driving 19mph, or 14mph over the speed limit, going through an EZPass toll in Delaware. The officer offered to give me a ticket for "unsafe speed for the conditions" - he thought he was doing me a favor. Well, the ticket transferred back to NJ (where I lived/was licensed) as "careless driving". I learned from then on that I'd take my GD speeding ticket if I ever got pulled over for speeding again. I have been pulled over many times over the last 20 years, but I've not been issued any tickets since that day. &#129315;


And in florida "Careless driving" is a ticket they mostly write when there's an accident and your at fault and caused an accident.



[email protected] said:


> I didn't even consider that some states would classify this as reckless driving as I thought that was reserved more from a complete disregard for safety (which may include speed in specific conditions). I did a quick, non-exhaustive search and found one state that puts anyone going over 30 miles over the limit in this zone automatically.


Like i said, reckless driving varies by state. Some states it's 25, some 30, Florida is just "grossly over the speed limit". Then there's "wet reckless" which is a plead down DUI charge.

West virginia has no set "speed"

Virginia is 20 MPH over, or over 80 on the highway.

Pennslvania is 30 MPH over

Texas* 81 m.p.h. or faster in a 65 mph zone or 20 mph faster than the speed limit in all other zones*

California- speeding itself is not reckless driving

Hawaii - 80 MPH or 30 over


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> And in florida "Careless driving" is a ticket they mostly write when there's an accident and your at fault and caused an accident.
> 
> Like i said, reckless driving varies by state. Some states it's 25, some 30, Florida is just "grossly over the speed limit". Then there's "wet reckless" which is a plead down DUI charge.
> 
> ...


I was traumatized to have careless driving in my record. I'd have preferred a speeding ticket. It's all moot now as that was 20 years ago... &#128513;

I feel like I've been very lucky not getting some speeding tickets over the years in my cross country travels. I've witnessed a few less-observant drivers who tried to race me on the highway just blow past police officers and get pulled over. That is one of the sweetest feelings...it's like, um...do you think I just slowed down so you could pass me after you trying to keep up for five miles? &#129315;


----------

